# The Forum Icons - Poll...



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Something which has been mentioned a few times are the forum icons, used for the forum sections and the topics posted.

I had a look at these a while ago and didn't have time to take it any further until now. There are a couple of options / ideas which could be used so below are a couple of these.

*1) Standard round icons - TT Themed.*

The round icons are the standard PHPbb forum icons which I have modified with the TT logo and colours to match the site. The only downside is that a lot of other forums running on PHPbb will have the same round icons and so they are not as distinictive to this site.










*2) Updated "folder" style icons - TT Themed.*

This would just be an update to the current icons to make them slightly more modern. Better shading and defnition mainly:



















*3) Half and Half.*

Another option is to have a bit of both I think. We could have the folder icons for the main forum sections on the main list, so for like TT Forum - MK1 (8N), TT Forum - MK2 (8J), TT Show & Shine etc etc, and then have the round icons for the actual posts inside the category.

*4) Stay with the current icons.*

Why change something which is working as it is. I like it just the way it is now.

I've put up a poll on this to select the option you would like to see on this site, all being well the outcome will get implemented at some point.

One thing to mention is that an icon for "dotted topics", otherwise known as topics which you have posted in, will be part of any of the 4 options when it's all sorted out.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I have cast my vote


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Me too.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

so have i


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

Great to see this here Nem!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

option 2 please


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

Get voting or you don't get to complain if you don't like the outcome


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Vote cast... 

Rich


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Will these affect my load times on the iphone?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hark said:


> Will these affect my load times on the iphone?


You, my friend, need to get out more 

ps... No.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Nem said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Will these affect my load times on the iphone?
> ...


lol ... Only use it when at work or like round motherin laws.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Back to the top for more votes


----------

